# Good epoxy for garage floors?



## jeffnc

In the past I used Advanced Polymers (mail ordered the materials.) But as far as I can tell, they're not in business (or maybe these things can no longer be sent in the mail.) I'm looking for a similar real 2 part epoxy for a garage floor refinish.

I was at SW today and they showed me Shield-Crete. I'm leery of waterbased products such as epoxy to begin with, but I also looked up the feedback, and too many people were complaining about very poor stain resistance, so I'm probably not interested.

The floor is currently painted, and I'm planning on diamond grinding it. Any good success stories?


----------



## Boco

Amercoat from PPG. Havent used it yet but I did see a few completed floors by another company. Very nice. I have used Dudick for last 15 years but the shipping cost is getting crazy.


----------



## jeffnc

Never been to PPG but turns out they have a new store near me. I'm going there soon to try out Break-through, so I'll look into Amercoat while there.


----------



## Boco

When your at PPG have them demo a gal of Manorhall eggshell and Pittsburgh premium ceiling paint. Anyway I have used PPG epoxy but just the chem resistant and clear Heavy traffic 700 line (UPS garage floor). Plus I have always had good luck with PPGs industrial coatings like tank and steel primer and the Pitt tech line is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We use Corotech. By far the best one out on the market we have used. Blows away SW, PPG and all the others. Corotech is a Ben Moore product.

This stuff is tough. Chemical resistant (to a point), Chip resistant (to a point).


----------



## Boco

What Coratech are you using 440 or the 100% solid? My biggest complaint is the colors can only be shipped in 5s.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I've been diamond grinding and using SW TileClad and top coating with rexthane for years now without any issues. I average around one floor a month using that system so it's a rather large sample size to go by.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Boco said:


> What Coratech are you using 440 or the 100% solid? My biggest complaint is the colors can only be shipped in 5s.


Last floor we used V400. Colors for the 400 are limited but come in singles. Next floor will be the same.


----------



## CApainter

jeffnc said:


> Never been to PPG but turns out they have a new store near me. I'm going there soon to try out Break-through, so I'll look into Amercoat while there.


If you are doing a residential application, look into PPG's Aqua Pon. It's a two component waterborne epoxy that also includes a clear top coat as an option for sealing decorative flakes. It may be more cost affective.

The only draw back from Aqua Pon, that I've experienced, is it's propensity to stain from nitric acid. Although, the coating stayed adhered and intact.


----------



## thomesallen

One of the toughest and most durable finishes that you can apply to a garage floor today is an epoxy coating.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Hands down SW armorseal 8100. Waterbased awesomeness. Takes Forever to dry. Like 8 hours. I put it on metal and glass to test. Refreakingduculous...


----------



## journeymanPainter

I think Behr has something


----------



## Boco

Must be a regional thing. I have never even used a waterborne epoxy for a garage . To much salt and sand up here.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Boco said:


> Must be a regional thing. I have never even used a waterborne epoxy for a garage . To much salt and sand up here.


I also would never use a waterborne or waterbased epoxy for a garage floor. Basement yes.


----------



## CApainter

If you don't mind polluting an entire residential neighborhood with solvent borne epoxies, SIKA makes some heavy duty concrete floor coatings..


----------



## Boco

CApainter said:


> If you don't mind polluting an entire residential neighborhood with solvent borne epoxies, SIKA makes some heavy duty concrete floor coatings..


 I would love to use waterborne for garages but its just not the right product for the niche market in my area. I have had to tear up at least a dozen floors with waterborne. The main problem is staining, as well as wearing off from sand and salty tires. It gets cold and tends to snow 6 months of the year.
Any how most of the industrial plants have gone to waterborne epoxy for floors, clean rooms, and steel. Just not for chem resistant coatings and heavy int/ext traffic floors.


----------



## CK_68847

CApainter said:


> If you are doing a residential application, look into PPG's Aqua Pon. It's a two component waterborne epoxy that also includes a clear top coat as an option for sealing decorative flakes. It may be more cost affective.
> 
> The only draw back from Aqua Pon, that I've experienced, is it's propensity to stain from nitric acid. Although, the coating stayed adhered and intact.


I usually use Aqua pon on walls. I'm always leary of latex on floors even though Aqua Pon is a high durable latex epoxy. I have had the best luck with ArmorSeal and Tile Clad. Both are easy to work with. The Amerlock is also pretty durable, but it's harder to work with. I have had hat band issues with it many times. I always tape off base, frames etc and roll everything super tight.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Water soluable epoxies are what im talking about.


----------



## PaintMaker

CApainter said:


> If you don't mind polluting an entire residential neighborhood with solvent borne epoxies, SIKA makes some heavy duty concrete floor coatings..


He could use a solvent free epoxy! since he is diamond grinding the floor a 100% solids epoxy floor coating would give a fantastic showroom result that would last years, albeit a fairly expensive option however. 

I'm a little unsure how the entire neighborhood is going to become polluted however? 

What solvents are being employed in these coatings?
What is their flash point?
What % of the coating by volume do these solvents make up of the final product once all components are mixed?
What PPM of these solvents is required in the air before it is considered toxic by local legislation?


----------



## CApainter

PaintMaker said:


> He could use a solvent free epoxy! since he is diamond grinding the floor a 100% solids epoxy floor coating would give a fantastic showroom result that would last years, albeit a fairly expensive option however.
> 
> I'm a little unsure how the entire neighborhood is going to become polluted however?
> 
> What solvents are being employed in these coatings?
> What is their flash point?
> What % of the coating by volume do these solvents make up of the final product once all components are mixed?
> What PPM of these solvents is required in the air before it is considered toxic by local legislation?



1.The solvents are probably aromatic, or is it aliphatic?
2.The flash point of most coatings, including reducing thinners, should be on the TDS or MSDS
3. The percentage of solvents will depend on the percentage of solids by volume. If the coating is waterborne, typically the are less than 50% SBV. And generally, you do not add solvent.
4. As far as toxicity, VOC's are clearly labeled in terms of their introduction into the environment, while the PEL and recommended PPE, described in the MSDS, will be determined by the environment the coating is applied in. Like a confined space for example.


----------



## PaintMaker

CApainter said:


> 1.The solvents are probably aromatic, or is it aliphatic?
> 2.The flash point of most coatings, including reducing thinners, should be on the TDS or MSDS
> 3. The percentage of solvents will depend on the percentage of solids by volume. If the coating is waterborne, typically the are less than 50% SBV. And generally, you do not add solvent.
> 4. As far as toxicity, VOC's are clearly labeled in terms of their introduction into the environment, while the PEL and recommended PPE, described in the MSDS, will be determined by the environment the coating is applied in. Like a confined space for example.


Most likely it would be Aromatic, as for the rest of the information you have provided it does not illustrate how the entire neighbourhood will be polluted! it just demonstrates that unless you read the SDS files for the product you are intending to use you are just operating in the dark so to speak.

You seem to know a bit about coatings and I respect your knowledge, but scaring people away from tried and proven technology is counter productive.

I believe that from what the OP has said, a traditional epoxy system would work best in this application and if they speak with a technical representative from their supplier they should be able to acquire something that will not pollute the entire neighbourhood as you have put it.

To the OP - Jotun do good epoxy floor systems if you have access to their products.


----------



## CApainter

PaintMaker said:


> Most likely it would be Aromatic, as for the rest of the information you have provided it does not illustrate how the entire neighbourhood will be polluted! it just demonstrates that unless you read the SDS files for the product you are intending to use you are just operating in the dark so to speak.
> 
> You seem to know a bit about coatings and I respect your knowledge, but scaring people away from tried and proven technology is counter productive.
> 
> I believe that from what the OP has said, a traditional epoxy system would work best in this application and if they speak with a technical representative from their supplier they should be able to acquire something that will not pollute the entire neighbourhood as you have put it.
> 
> To the OP - Jotun do good epoxy floor systems if you have access to their products.


If it wasn't obvious, I was joking about polluting the neighborhood. And as someone who often works with epoxies, from solvent borne Devoe Bar rust 235, to PPG Aqua Pon, I am very concscientious about using them in residential settings.

For example, I used a Cabot Oil stain on my deck recently, and I felt like apologizing to my neighbor for the odors. Or at least briefed him on the project before I started. I'm known to be very caring like that. That's why my neighbors love me.


----------



## painter213

Epoxies are great!!


----------

